# rainshadow blank size



## Barracuda (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey guys, cuda here. I was wondering what size rain shadow blank you guys would recommend for throwing out large x raps to kings from the pier. Not an x rap magnum but the largest size normal x rap. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Either a 1087, if not the little bit lighter 1086.


----------



## Darrick (Jul 12, 2008)

I have a 1087 cut down about 8 inches and Its a little stout for throwing cigcicles but I like a fast action rod like the old allstar 1087.Don't get me wrong it will sling with the best of them and probably be fine for what your doing with it but if I have another built ill get something with a faster tip!


----------



## Barracuda (Jul 31, 2012)

Alright thanks guys!


----------

